# Darklance"s Of Sound Mind Story Hour



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

This story hour is based on Pirate Cat’s (Kevin Kulp’s) adventure  
“Of Sound Mind”. I have modified it in places however. Spoilers etc ahead.  

Two players in my group were unable to attend tonight so in game excuses were given. This story is an accumulation of about an hour of one session and four of another. The adventure is not yet complete but I hope to have it all up when we finish.

I don’t remember what each character said word for word but I’ve come pretty close. I’m sure there are some mistakes however.

On with the story!


----------



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

*THE CAST* 

*Tier (T-air)*
A large black skinned Barbarian whose hair is braided in dreadlocks. Tier goes unarmored but carries a massive battleaxe. He was trained for his rage to be used as a tool in battle, not a way of life. Tier is fairly well educated and actually the most levelheaded thinker in the group.

*Reufar*
Tier’s horse Reufar has practically become part of the group at this point. He is a massive warhorse that towers over all the others in a stable. He has proven time and again that he’s a tad bit more intelligent than any normal horse has a right to be. They’ve all noticed an odd mean streak in him as well. It took Tier almost three months to break and eventually train Refuar with the aid of Duke Kallin’s master of horse. Refuar was named after a NPC ranger that was good friends with Tier before he died while unconscious from massive wounds. His body had been left under light guard with a group of villagers when a goblin attack took the party by surprise.

*Coop {the king} [Player not present for second session]*
Coop is a dabbler in the musical arts. However his singing voice has saved the groups more times than they give him credit for. Coop is rarely serious about anything and he prefers to stay out of melee combat if possible. Coop acquired a golden gem incrusted crown from a troglodyte king not long ago and he is constantly polishing the gaudy thing. Coop is the only one who finds it humorous to wear the crown and tell people to address him as your majesty. His only weapon is a black wood longbow and is sometimes armored in a set of well-maintained leather armor.

*Simagi (Sim-adg-e)*
Not the swiftest guy around but he has mastered the art of seeing the obvious, a skill that the party often lacks when they try to overanalyze things. Simagi is armed with an enchanted long sword bearing the power to “hold” the damage it does to targets and release the wounds all at once. He is usually armored in scale mail.

*Dulgar [Player not present]*
Dulgar is a cantankerous dwarf that has to often of late found comfort in his cups. The party has become worried about his degenerating state. The dwarf of the party can belt vulgar language and insults like coop can sing poetry and ballads. Dulgar’s latest achievements have been making a grown man cry and getting a shady tavern named after him (The Cussing Dwarf). Dulgar uses his war hammer to bash things with the best of them and is usually is armored in chain mail.

*Tempest*
Elves have become rare enough in this side of the borderlands but to top it off tempest is a sorcerer. The Society of Pure Magic has hunted sorcerers for around a thousand years. They are believed responsible for the great upheaval that sundered the world and so the common folk regard the Society as heroes. Tempest has been forced to make a fake spell book and often publicly pretends to study it. He realizes that this façade will not hold up under close scrutiny and so tend to stay away from large cities where he is more likely to find experienced wizards.


----------



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

*PART ONE
Session One*

The city of Ankari Talaron is alive with the sights and sounds of celebration the likes of which the world has not seen in over four hundred years. The perfectly formed crystal walls of the city appear to have risen out of the ground in a natural formation. Their sparkling depths dance with color. Over the city, screams of delight come from those that have gained the ability to fly. Several couples perform an aerial tango while group of young children fight gravity in a game air ball, the goal lines being between pairs of towers. Thin shimmering fields of multicolored crystal dance everywhere creating a breathtaking display and in the streets below, crowds have gathered to take it all in. Some in jealousy but most in honest happiness that their friends have had their heritage returned to them. Only a quarter of the population has the blood of the Talarie running through their veins but all share in the celebration. A non stop party has been going on for close to a month with no end in site.

In a small side street near the warehouse district, a roughly dressed dwarf yanks his gaze from the spectacle above with a scowl and hurls his half filled bottle of spirits at the ground. The dwarf’s thick soled boots crunch over the glass shards as he follows the last of his companions into the decrepit tavern. Or at least that was the appearance on the outside. The word “ale” is scrawled almost illegibly across a crooked board nailed above the door. The tavern was most likely once part of a large warehouse but if any enter expecting a drafty open room than they were highly mistaken. Inside, the dwarf is assaulted by the smell of good mead and freshly cooked meat. People danced in an area of cleared tables to a passable fiddler whiles others listened to a bard relate the history of the mad king from his table perch in the corner of the room. Four large hearths warm the tavern without a name and it seemed to the dwarf that the whole thing had been set up to belie his dour mood. He had just started to turn and leave when the unmistakable deep voice of Tier boomed over the room 

“Dulgar! Get over hear so Evrin can sing our story already!…. Undoubtedly we’ll need your great cursing skills to help us relate our feelings on the subject”

Realizing that he would never escape, Dulgar grumbled under his breath and yanked a mug of ale from the passing tray of a serving girl before trudging over to take a seat at the table in brooding silence.

Next to him, Tempest look quite a bit more a attentive but seemed to stay away from his foam covered mug of ale as though it just might jump up and bite him. The first time he had come into the tavern Tempest had made the mistake of requesting wine from the gruff dwarven innkeeper Krondor. The reply was an axe landing inches from his hand on the bar and a growl of
“get….out!” 
“But I”
 “get…” 
“I see….” 
“…OUT!”

The Sorcerer was quick enough to make his exit to the exploding laughter of the entire tavern. It’s a running joke that if anyone that enters the tavern and requests anything but meat or mead they get the axe treatment. Krondor claims it keeps the undesirables out.  

Across to Tempest sits Coop, unconsciously polishing his golden crown with one of his infamous sly grins plastered on his face. The bard’s gaze is on a traveling priest of Arimaru who is engaged in games of chance a few tables over.

Simagi and Tempest both have their attention on Everin Starhand who is singing a ballad of the mad king’s war.

Eventually Everin finishes up to scattered applause

The bard comes over and takes a seat with the party. 
“Finally made it back eh friends?”
“ Yep….didn’t find Ironcrow either.”
“To bad…I..”
“Enough small talk, Coop pipes in. Sing our song so I can bask in my glory and all that.
“So rushed are we?….well if you insist” the bard says with a chuckle.
The bard bulls out a black glove that seems to twinkle on his hand and removes a polished lute from its case.
Everin starts to pluck at his instrument with ease and small sparks that twinkle like stars start to float through the air around him. The room falls into a hush and even Dulgar pulls his attention away from the mug in his hand. The group had spent an entire evening several weeks ago collectively telling their story to Everin and now they and the other patrons want to hear the story of those who restored the Talaire from a professional bard.

Verse after verse seems to float through the air with an effortless ease of one who truly knows his art. Everin Starhand has gained a reputation and it appears that it is well earned. Ten minutes later his voice finishes the last verse of the ballad and the room is once again silent. Moments pass before the entire crowd erupts into applause and cheering. Even Dulgar seems to give a nod of approval (or perhaps it was merely the intoxicated bumble of a drunk?)

Many of the younger crowd comes over to shake hands and slap backs until eventually everyone settles back down. Coop goes on toe prove that Arimaru, the god of luck and risk takers is not always with his priests and his purse is all the fatter for it. Eventually the companions who have been dubbed the “Company of the Golden Dragon” settle down for the second part of the Krondor’s business plan. Meat. There’s never any certainty when you order from Krondor. Every man at the table can order meat and everyone will get something different. However no one every complains about the food (or at least no one has while in the bounds of Krondor’s domain) curtsey of the women of Krondor’s life who is affectionately referred to as “WIFE!”

With the last of the mead and meat consumed a white clad woman flows as much as walks into the tavern. She is perhaps 80 but with an ageless quality that makes the party not quite sure. The woman is little more than skin and bone yet she walks with an unstooped perfect posture. Around her the wild dancers spiral and turn yet she walks through their ranks with serenity and grace to make the group believe that a bubble of calm envelops her. The old woman’s gaze surveys the crowd until it falls upon their table and a great grandmotherly grin creases her wrinkled skin. 

Everin suddenly pushes away form the table and tosses his napkin onto his empty plate. “Your about to find some more tales if I’m not mistaken friends…and I rarely am. I’ve a midnight party to entertain tonight but look me up some time so we can get an ending to that song…..unless the our mighty king would care to outdo me?” His grin and a shoulder pat shows that he is only jesting. “I’ll be heading back north in a few days but do hope we meet again.” He clasps hands with everyone and then takes his leave as the old woman comes to a stop beside their table. She smiles expectantly as though waiting for something. A few awkward moments pass before Tiere finally clears his throat with a cough. “Can we help you grandmother?” 
“Ahhh…yes…yes you can.” She looks as though she is awakening out of a dream. “Please have a seat,” Tempest says, gesturing to the vacated seat next to him. “ahh…yes thank you.”

“… yes….I knew I was looking for you…your just the ones…Oh…how rude of me. My name is Carrow, priestess of Madriel” her smile is genuine and warm and everyone feels delighted to make this woman’s acquaintance. The silence stretches on for a few more moments before Simagi cuts in

“You said you were looking for us?”
“Oh..yes. I need you to find young kemp for me”
“Kemp?” he adds quickly before silence can descend once more
“Yes…..I sent him off to Bellhold. He was to get one of those fine bells for the new church….she shakes her head once and seems to snap out of whatever daze she was in…..Bellhold…its famous for the beautiful ring of the church bells made there. I could have just had one made in the city but I wanted something special for the Healing House of Madriel…that’s the church that I’m building. Up in the temple district. …A place for the sick to find rest and those weary in mind to find a place of tranquility to recover in. That is my dream. I’ve been working for it for the past 40 years and just this past one the church finally gave me permission the start on the healing house. Kemp…he’s my acolyte. A good boy…he learns so well. I sent him off with a wagon two weeks ago to Bellhold….a three day trip each way and he has yet to return. I’m growing worried for him. I can’t leave now with the construction is so close to completion. I’m needed here to oversee everything. I was wondering if you could find time to help me look for him. I’m sure he’s fine and just held up somewhere but I’ve been having the worst dreams lately and …I just can’t get it out of my mind. Would you go?
“How mu” Simagi’s sentence is interrupted by a strong kick to the shin by Tier.
“We’d be glad to priestess.” Tier says with a smile. Dulgar, and Simagi glare across the table at him but the big man flexes his shoulders and ignores them. 
“Tell me, what does your Kemp look like?”
“About my height with brown hair and eyes. He has light skin and talks with a Northern Accent. He’s 20 just last month.”
“Great, We can leave tomorrow” Across the table jaws drop and hands are waved in silent protest.
“I knew you would help me. Madriel’s blessing be upon you” The old woman rises to her feat and makes a hand sign, connecting pinky and ring finger. Some unintelligible words are muttered and everyone at the table feels a little lighter. The effects of a long night of drinking seem to ease and if but for a few moments, their minds find contentment. 

The old women smiles and give them a nod before turning and making her serene exit through the bustling crowd.

“Waste of a half dozen good mugs that was” The cantankerous dwarf mumbles
“And what was you giving away our services? We’re not exactly swimming in gold over here” Simagi demands, looking dangerously close to slamming his fist on the table”
“I won’t charge an old woman who’s just concerned for her student. A holy one at that. And besides, how much money do you think she has to pay us after she builds a temple? The duke has promised us enough to live well for a year just as soon as we get back. I need to get out of this city in any event. Walls around me for to long and I go nuts. We’ve got three more weeks until the council has his damned gift ready and I don’t intend to stay here and wait. You’re all free to stay but I’d appreciate your help. And if we manage to find trouble we’ll probably make a little profit anyway. Tiere looks each of his friends in the eye before rising. It’s getting late…. I’m heading back to the palace; I suggest that anyone who is joining me tomorrow do the same.

With Tiere gone, Coop breaks the silence.
“He’s right you know. I saw her purse on the way in (he had asked me) her purse looked practically empty.
The amateur bard drains the last of his mug and follows Tiere out of the door.

Dawn find the heroes mounted outside the city gates.
Despite their differences, each one of them has had a killing stroke blocked or a enemy fought off by Tiere to many times to ignore a reguest like that. And besides , he’s right. Their search for the bandit Ironcrow, one time friend, had been fruitless. Everyone is surprised to see Dulgar (who no one had seen return to the palace last night) ride out on his little battered pony, reeking of spirits.

Reufar, the huge warhorse looks none to happy about the saddle strapped to his back. Its huge saucer eyes regard Tiere as if he means them to bore holes through the barbarian.

“Sure you’ve got that thing broken?” Tempest asks?
“ I don’t think its possible to break this horse. The best you can hope for is to make friends and hope he doesn’t kill you”  The horse flicks its head as if you say…”damn right”

The party departs down the dirt road soon after. Following the directions they got earlier they manage to find the right branch that should take them straight to the valley Bellhold is located in.

At every bump and ditch (and at every other point he has a reason to do so) Dulgar swears and curses enough to match several lifetimes of cursing for most men.

“Think we should put him out of his misery?” Simagi wispers to Coop at one point 
“I would but his ghost would probably just come back to curse at me. We’d trade a live cursing dwarf for a dead cursing dwarf that has no need to sleep and be quiet for awhile.  I say we stick with the lesser of two evils” 
Both men break out in suppressed giggles to the ire of the dwarf who overheard every word.

Eventually the party emerges from a shaded forest pass through the mountains into a wide valley, which has soil of a deep pleasant red color. Long grass sways in the strong breeze along with fields of wheat farther off. In the distance a herd of horses gallops across the backdrop of a mountain closer than the rest of the chain.

**END OF FIRST SESSION **


----------



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow....thats alot of detail. I might have to trim down in the future because that took forever. I'll start on the next section some time tomorrow.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 17, 2002)

Whoo hoo!

I agree; shorter posts and broader strokes seem to make for the best story hour. Cliffhanger postings work well, too.  Mind you, I think it's great that you're running my adventure, so I'm not complaining.  

I'm looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## uv23 (Apr 17, 2002)

Darklance said:
			
		

> *THE CAST
> 
> Tier (T-air)
> A large black skinned Barbarian whose hair is braided in dreadlocks. *




_Someone's_ been watching too much Andromeda.


----------



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

uv23 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Someone's been watching too much Andromeda.  *




I've never seen it. Does that match a charecter from the show?


----------



## uv23 (Apr 17, 2002)

Darklance said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've never seen it. Does that match a charecter from the show? *




Yes. And his name is Tier. lol


----------



## Darklance (Apr 17, 2002)

I'll have to mention it to him. I never took him to be the copying type. Is is said "T-air" or "Tear"?


----------



## Darklance (Apr 18, 2002)

*PART TWO
SESSION TWO*


The party rides down the road at a slow trot. The breeze blowing through their hair is refreshing and some of them chat and jest as they go. After a good 15 minutes they round a bend in a low hill and come into view of an old man of perhaps 70 in a field to the right of the road. He’s dressed in old patched work cloths that look as though they’ve seen quite a bit of use. His arms are extended, fingers spread as he creeps through the tall grass toward a pair of grazing horses. They appear to be oblivious to his presence until he is right upon them and about to slip a loop about ones neck. Suddenly they flare their nostrils and give what might be the horse equivalent of a grim before they dance away and canter off 30 feet to start grazing again. The old man throws down the rope and crashes to the ground with an annoyed “ahhhhug!” 

Seeing him, the group gallops out. 
“Greetings” Simagi calls out as they approach the old man now rising to his feet.
“Need some help?”

“As a matter of fact I could” the old man says in a weary voice.
“I’d appreciate it if you could help me get those horses. They’ve been giving me the slip like that for the past hour. I was just about to trudge all the way back the farm and grab another horse so I could chase them down.
“Tiere takes the rope from the old mans and sets off at a gallop.
“Right up my ally.” He calls over his shoulder
 The rest leave it to him, as they’re all eager to see what this new horse of his can do. Both horses flee at his approach but he soon overbears them. Twisting the rope around over his head and launches it. He misses once, twice (this time almost falling off his horse), and thrice,  before he finally manages to get it over one of the horses necks on the fourth try. By this point even the dwarf and the old man are chuckling. 
“I think your more entitled to this I, oh’ lord of horses” Coop says, tossing his golden crown to the approaching Tier.
“yah, yah” the big man grumbles, snatching the crown out of the air and then throwing it to the ground.
He hands off the horse to the old man. 
“Got any more rope?”
 A moment later he is flying back over the field toward the last renegade horse. This time he simply relies on the superior speed and maneuverability of Reufar to outride the desperately fleeing horse and slip the rope over his neck.
“Nice horse…ever consider breeding him?” The old man says admiringly patting Reugar’s flank until a snap from the horse sends him scampering back.
“Sorry…doesn’t take well….to….well…anything”
“And I might consider breeding him except for the fact that I’d fear for the poor mare.”
“right….” He mutters, giving the horse a weary look 
“…Names Othic by the way” he says, shaking hands with everyone.
“And thanks for the help”
“Well…Suppers got to be just about ready by now, you folks hungry?”
“We’re always hungry” Simagi says with a smile.
“Yes, we could all use a hot meal. Thank you for the offer” Tempest adds with a little tact.
“Great, well lets head back then”

They tramp through the fields for a few minutes before they come into site of  a simple yet sturdy farm house. Perhaps ten men on horseback are herding a large group of horses into a huge coral.
“Wow. How many horses is that? Tempest asks.
“ohhh…close to 800 now. Almost half of that is being bought by the duke next month.”
“oh….is this regular?” Tier asks
“Well he always buys at least a few hundred each year…but we’ve been hearing rumors of war with Sempher being not far off. I’m guessin its that”
“Now mind these aren’t exactly the best breeds you understand. I hear there’s some fella up in  Highgarden that sells exclusively to the King’s guard. Some new breed they say. ( Several of the group share smile as they recognize the ranch of  Liargo Benduse who breeds the excellent Nunicar horses. They spent several weeks working there at menial tasks earlier that year)
“Well you boys go inside and sit yourselves down. I’m gona put these horses in the barn so they don’t jump the fence again tonight.

Inside they find the clean, plain, sturdy house that they expected from Othic. Sounds of a young female voice humming come from the kitchen and they seat themselves and relax before Othic makes his way in. He gives them a nod  before entering the kitchen. A few moments later he comes out with a large pot and an aproned smiling girl of perhaps ten in tow. “This is our great cook Emily. She my granddaughter.” The girl waves shyly before taking a seat next to Othic who begins to scoop out food. They notice that an extra plate has been doled out.
“That’s for Tam, he’s a boy I took in a few years back when his parents died. The boys’ probably out with the men putting in the horses for the night. They all live off on their own though so it’ll be just us.
The group all savors their simple yet tasty meal of fresh bread and mutton.
Eventually a brown haired boy of perhaps 13 enters and takes a seat. Tam immediately starts badgering the group about every detail of far off places they can come up with.
“So, what brings you to Bellhold?” Othic inquires
“We’re here looking for a young acolyte out of Ankari Talaron named Kemp. See anyone in a wagon heading towards town recently?”
“Can’t say I have….but I’m rarely our towards the road like today so I probably wouldn’t have.
“What’d your friend come out here for?”
“One of those bells this town is supposed to be famous for. He’s a priest of Madriel and his high priest is almost done with a temple in the city. I guess that bell is supposed to be the finishing touch”
“Yep…not surprised about the bell…they come from all around for um. All the big ones anyway. We’ve got a long tradition of it here. Know anything about the town?”
“Nope, to be honest we hadn’t even heard of it three days ago.”

“ahhh…well…quite a story it makes. You see, about 800 years ago, our descendants came to this valley fleeing the great upheaval. Within a generation or two however, some big dragon they called Copperdeath carved out a home up in that big mountain (he gestures out the window where the top of the mountain comes to a steeple point near the top.) Thing decided that we were in its domain so we were its slaves. It used some mind control on us…or so they say. Eventually a group of travelers came to our town and realized something fishy was gong on. Some of um fell under the things magic but eventually they fought it off and slew the dragon. Most of um died but they freed the town. We’ve got a statue of um in the center of town if yah want to see them. In fact, Tokket, the owner of the Bell and Clapper in here in town is the son of one of the adventurers. Elf blood you understand.

“You tell it well for something that happened 800 years ago.” Tempest notes with interest

(me winging it and recalling some little factoid from the adventure)
“Yep…well the tales are all being told again. We have an anniversary celebration every 10 years and the old grey beards like me are called on to tell the stories. We’re having it next month.”

We’ve been having some problems lately though.. About two weeks ago everyone stated having horrible nightmares whenever they slept and they’ve got headaches whenever they’re awake. We’re far enough out of town out here so its doesn’t effect us but the rest of the town ain’t doin so well.\

“Is that so?” Simagi says, perking up visibly.
“Any idea what’s causing it?”

“eh…we’ve heard everything from gods to poison in the water. Don’t really know myself. 
We also got three kids missing. All pretty young…good familys. Some sayin they just run off but I don’t know. There were to young.

But all we got out here is a couple of disappearing horses so I count myself lucky”

“That’s not the first time its happened?” Tempest asks

“No…weird really. About a week ago they just plain vanish from the their breeding pen. Blaze and Broadsword is what their called. Pen was two high to jump and the gate was still closed in the morning. I still don’t know how they got out. So just yesterday I find um back in the big pen with the rest of the herd. I move um back to their pen and then when I walk by this afternoon I see um gone. Finally tracked um down way down by the road. Damndest thing”

After a glass of cider and a little more chatting the group departs for the recommended Bell and Clapper inn in the center of town. They accept Othic’s offer to meet them for breakfast at the inn at 10 because he is heading in for supplies in the morning. They mount up for one last ride and set off.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 18, 2002)

Constructive Criticism:

This is allotting like reading the minutes from my last team meeting. The action is a little slower paced than is my preference, but it appears you group enjoys the everyday interaction and role-playing, which after all is what it is all about, but you might abridge the details for those of us with shorter attention spans.


----------



## Darklance (Apr 18, 2002)

Thoughts noted. Thanks Grendel.
Everyone else thinking the same thing?


----------



## Darklone (Apr 18, 2002)

*Hehehehe cool!*

I primarily think I like your group. No matter if a character is copied (Tier) or not, they look real nice.

And no, I don't mind long talks. Like it.

Btw: "Tier" means ANIMAL in German


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 19, 2002)

I happen to enjoy dialogue myself


----------



## Darklance (Apr 21, 2002)

Just so you know I've been busy but I intend to finish this.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 22, 2002)

Darklance - great to see another OSM story thread! Can't wait for you to get to the crunchy bits and see how they pan out for your adventurers. What levels are they BTW?

PS I found the second instalment much more readable than the first - I'd go for that kind of length by preference.

On with the story!


----------

